# morocco on an adventure bike- awsome



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi all you bikers ,
fancy a real adventure in morocco then watch this few video`s totally inspiring , if only I could get the Transalp on the camper I`d be off this feburary.

http://www.ukgser.com/forums/showthread.php?t=194197

tramp


----------



## jakjon (Jan 20, 2007)

hi tramp 
have just watched the videos they were brilliant the boys had a hell of a ride


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks great we did Morocco with the motorhome this year, we didnt take our motorbike, but boy we wish we did. 



Maybe sometime in the future, but not on our R1150RT,much better or a GS

Regards Pat and Neil


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just finished watching it all, now thats what I call an adventure.

Brilliant video

Fantastic Music

It shows perfectly that the journey is so much more than the destination.

It would make an excellent TV programme, thanks for bringing it to our attention.

Makes me want to buy another bike, I reckon a Dominator would be more agile and suitable for the job :wink:

Pete


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

You don't need a GS to visit Morocco. I am going to the Atlas Mountains on a Harley 883 in sept. Just paid for the trip with Wildcat Adventures. It goes on Tarmac to about 100miles south of Agadir. That video has got me quite excited.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

krull said:


> You don't need a GS to visit Morocco. I am going to the Atlas Mountains on a Harley 883 in sept. Just paid for the trip with Wildcat Adventures. It goes on Tarmac to about 100miles south of Agadir. That video has got me quite excited.


Having done the trip to Morocco, our R1150RT would have done well. However if you go off the beaten track, then a GS would have been more suitable.

You will be fine on the Harley 883, sticking to Tarmac, have fun.


----------



## Irene-and-Tim (Aug 23, 2006)

John at Wildcat is a great tour leader, so I'm sure you'll have a great time. Any bike is fine for Morocco--my first trip in 1972 was on a TriBSA café racer.

I met Ian Mutch (chair of MAG-Motorcycle Action Group) touring in Morocco on his HD, he went down as far as Mali. And I once saw a convoy of 17 Gold Wings, all two-up, touring. Really impressive.

I can get my smaller adventure bike (F650GS twin) into the garage of the Hobby, see http://www.ukgser.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186393

So come January we'll be heading off for a couple of months.


----------

